# funcionamiento de capacitores y bobinas en AC y DC?



## pedro ojeda

Hola a todos...quiero saber como se comportan los capacitores y las bobinas trabajando con corriente alterna y directa...gracias


----------



## ciri

Para corriente alterna..

Los capacitores adelantan la corriente con respecto al ángulo de la tensión, y las bobinas hacen lo contrarios..

Por el mismo efecto, se utilizan y se juegan con esos valores para realizar la corrección del cos fi.. por lo que se controla la energía reactiva, y aparente.. en donde por lo menos en la Argentina este valor tiene que ser mayor de cos fi >= 0,8 preferente mente..


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Bueno ya que andaba buscando información sobre esto y de manera de aportar algo a foro les dejo esto: 

*Bobinas en DC:
*
Cuando conectamos una bobina a una fuente de DC, solamente se produce el efecto de la resistencia ofrecida por el alambre con que está fabricada, pero con una pequeña diferencia con respecto a un circuito puramente resistivo.

Cuando aplicamos el voltaje a un circuito resistivo, la corriente toma inmediatamente su valor máximo cuando se cierra el circuito. En cambio, en un circuito inductivo (debido a que posee un inductor), la corriente se tarda un determinado tiempo para llegar al valor máximo.

A este tiempo se le llama constante de tiempo inductivo y depende de la inductancia en henrios de la bobina y de su resistencia.

Para calcularla, podemos utilizar la siguiente fórmula:

t = L / R

Donde:

t = Constante de tiempo en segundos

L = Inductancia de la bobina en Henrios

R = Resistencia de la bobina en Ohmios

Cuando en una bobina se desconecta un voltaje de DC, la corriente no cesa inmediatamente. El campo magnético de la bobina, al reducirse rápidamente, genera una corriente en los terminales de la bobina, que aparece durante unos instantes después de haberle quitado la alimentación. Por esta razón se dice que las bobinas almacenan corriente, así como los condensadores almacenan voltaje o diferencia de potencial.

*Bobinas en AC:
*
Cuando aplicamos un voltaje de corriente alterna a una bobina, se producirá en ella un campo magnético que está variando continuamente. Por lo tanto, debido al fenómeno de la autoinducción, existirá también un voltaje contrario inducido permanentemente en oposición a la corriente alterna principal.

Esta oposición que ofrece una bobina a los voltajes de corriente alterna se llama reactancia inductiva. La reactancia inductiva se representa por las letras XL y se mide en Ohmios. La reactancia inductiva depende de la frecuencia de la señal o voltaje alterno y de la inductancia de la bobina.

La formula para encontrar la reactancia inductiva es la siguiente:

XL = 6.28 * F * L

Donde:

XL = Reactancia inductiva en Ohmios

F = Frecuencia en Hertzios o ciclos por segundo

L = Inductancia de la bobina, en Henrios

El fenómeno de la reactancia inductiva, y su dependencia de la frecuencia, es fundamental para el funcionamiento de los circuitos de radio.


Esto y mas en: http://www.mundoelectronica.netfirms.com/bobinas.htm


----------



## KarlosDC23

APUNTE: Los condensadores y las bobinas en la electricidad son elementos totalmente opuestos (se darán cuenta por las formulas y su funcionamiento…)

CONDENSADORES EN CIRCUITOS

Condensadores en C.C.
Este dispositivo esta complementado como dos placas separadas por un material aislante (comúnmente de poliéster o electrolítico) cuya finalidad practica es acumular cargas eléctricas. En un circuito complementado en corriente continua se puede entender un condensador como UN INTERRUPTOR ABIERTO es decir no deja pasar corriente (por lo que no hay presencia de intensidad) sin embargo esta la presencia de voltaje debido a que en el condensador posee reactancia (resistencia u oposición, dada por la función 12πfC))
Condensadores en A.C.

En este caso, sucede todo lo contrario: EL CONDENSADOR DEJA PASAR CORRIENTE, Y TAMBIEN ESTA LA PRESENCIA DE VOLTAJE, todo debido al efecto que tiene la corriente alterna  en el elemento. Los condensadores se utilizan en la practica para “Adelantar corriente y atrasar voltaje”, dependiendo para así mejorar el factor de potencia (cosθ) (EJ: en motores esta la presencia de inductancia, que tienen la desventaja de atrasar la corriente, para mejorara esa situación comúnmente se acopla en paralelo un condensador para adelantar corriente, para que así el motor no este atrasado ni adelantado)


BOBINAS O INDUCTANCIAS EN CIRCUITOS  

Bobinas en C.C.

Una bobina es un elemento compuesto principalmente de alambre enrollado sobre un elemento inductor (comúnmente fierro), capaz de crear un campo magnético con el propósito de inducir sobre algo (prácticamente en motores). Una bobina en corriente continua actúa diferente que un condensador, es decir deja pasar corriente (ya que las bobinas son realmente cables enrollados que solo conducen), sin embargo no posee voltaje debido a que las bobinas en CC ACTUAN COMO UN CORTO CIRCUITO (se unen los polos positivo y negativo sin tener una carga). Para sacar la reactancia en las bobinas se usa la formula 2πfI 
Bobinas en A.C.

Cuando las bobinas son sometidas a corriente con frecuencia (A.C.), cumplen su función de inductancia, con esto ADEMAS DE POSEER CORRIENTE ESTA LA PRESENCIA DE VOLTAJE, debido al efecto de frecuencia. Las bobinas se utilizan el la practica para “Adelantar voltaje y retrasar corriente” dependiendo de cómo se utiliza para mejorar el factor de potencia cosθ.


----------



## Cyborg16

Todo lo que dijeron es correcto pero me parece que la pregunta estaba más orientada a que en continua una bobina no hace practicamente nada mientras que un capacitor no permite el paso de la corriente y en alterna ambos funcionan como "resistencias" (XL y XC). A mi me parecio eso. Obviamente la reactancia depende de varios factores.


----------



## megatron13

compañeros me pueden ayudar hacer un circuito con condensadores y un transistor en corriente cc que el transistor trabaje cuando el condensador este cargado en cc


----------



## samyfull

tengo una duda un condensador AC se puede utilizar en un circuito que trabaje en DC?


----------



## overs

una duda, se puede conectar una bobina de AC en DC o inversa???, por que si mal no recuerdo en algun sitio he leido que si es posible conectar bobinas de DC con CA, pero no he probado a hacerlo ya que ahora no dispongo de nada ello, solo es por aclarar dudas. 

saludos


----------



## canibalismo

hola como puedo hacer que la aguja de mi amperimetro de cc(el cual de comporta como inductivo y resistivo) no golpetee tanto la aguja?. ¿como hago para que se suavise el movimiento de la misma? Gracias de antemano


----------

